# Tesla battery technology helping to power Newmarket



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Another successful energy storage project involving Tesla megapack in Newmarket, Ontario (hey, it's basically a @TrevP's backyard).

It's a 16 megawatt-hours storage system with a 4 megawatts inverter - in a peak energy demand period, that's enough electricity to serve 22,000 Newmarket households.

*"This site is expected to be a demonstration for the rest of Ontario and Canada on how to integrate technology into the power grid as governments lean away from investing in more peaker plants. This technology also doesn't add anything to the carbon footprint of the existing electricity grid."*










https://www.yorkregion.com/news-story/9639749-tesla-battery-technology-helping-to-power-newmarket/

PS. Didn't find an energy/storage sub-forum, so posting it here in News.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I know exactly where it is. Just gotta get out there to take a picture


----------

